# hmf torque range modifier?



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone ever use one? Are they worth it? Do they work? Do they make the exhaust quieter? Any positive or negative about it? Just curious?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

A what?


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

heres what hes talking about http://hmfracing.com/shop/parts/torque-range-modifier/torque-range-modifer and it says it doesnt quiten the exhaust


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

yep that's it! ....so now what does it actually do? ....it says you will see no gain or loss in power......so what's it purpose....if it's torque, when do you get it n how much?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the LRD i had came w/ one in there, the packing was wrapped around it, they called it the CORE.


----------

